# LOST: Werner Paddle on the Animas



## BenLucksABitch-is-a-bitch (Dec 8, 2012)

I heard if you knew how to kayak like I do you wouldn't lose paddles, you'd find them. Or better yet, Ben Luck would find them for you. I also heard if you were a pro kayaker you wouldn't even need a paddle at all, just a trust fund, some huge cajones, and half dozen GoPro mounts surgically attached to your beer-saturated body. I'm running a little low at the moment so if you could send my beer reward to the following address:

Ben-lucks-a-bitch is a HUGE bitch
123 Quit being a bitch lane
Sack up, CO


----------



## Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch (Jan 28, 2011)

Alright you dirty troll, It is not cool to make a profile calling someone else a bitch, that is as low as it gets. Quit using the internet to anonymously bash others who are trying to make a respectful name for themselves on this world wide web.
I heard that Ned got his paddle back so dont even try to claim something that is not yours. Take your big balls and 30 GoPros and shove down your throat before you get yourself banned from this site of respectful and responsible paddlers.


----------

